# Hobart, TAS



## HitmanAdventures

Hi all, my name is Nick and I am a relatively new driver in Hobart. Enjoying it so far, riders are starting to use the service more and more.
Look forward to learning and providing tips (at some stage) ;-)


----------



## Grand

Hi and welcome Nick,

Please check the other AU forums and use the search function to assist.

This is the Uber city link which should cover many local issues.
http://hobart.ubermovement.com/

This newbie thread maybe of assistance
https://uberpeople.net/threads/australian-ride-sharing-wiki.54860/


----------



## CoolAnt

I had a rider today from Tasmania..he uses it in Hobart too. Uberpeople.net should open a dedicated forum for Hobart/Tasmania!


----------



## Instyle

Consideration for a dedicated city forum, there has to be minimum number of active users. HitmanAdventures it'd be great if you can tell fellow Tasmanian drivers of the site where a dedicated city can be open once enough users are online.


----------



## joffie

HitmanAdventures Does it surge?


----------



## offline4SURGE

Enjoy it while it lasts, I can see your future in 6-12 months, when uber recruited enough drivers.

*Rate cuts*


----------



## HitmanAdventures

Instyle said:


> Consideration for a dedicated city forum, there has to be minimum number of active users. HitmanAdventures it'd be great if you can tell fellow Tasmanian drivers of the site where a dedicated city can be open once enough users are online.


can do that no problems at all.



joffie said:


> HitmanAdventures Does it surge?


yes indeed, we average 2-3 surge times each day, largest was up to 7x, but on average up to 3x..


----------



## HitmanAdventures

offline4SURGE said:


> Enjoy it while it lasts, I can see your future in 6-12 months, when uber recruited enough drivers.
> 
> *Rate cuts*


ahh offline, many drivers here supplement their income, so late evening, and weekends, during the weekday there are not as many, I am well I guess full time, i do 6 hours a day, from morning thru to late afternoon. its not so much getting more drivers, its the change from taxi to uber, we need more riders LOL


----------



## Voigtstr

I look forward to the surge! Are you still driving HitmanAdventures? I haven't started driving yet, waiting on documentation, but I open the rider app and most of the time it says there are no cars available...


----------



## Voigtstr

CoolAnt said:


> I had a rider today from Tasmania..he uses it in Hobart too. Uberpeople.net should open a dedicated forum for Hobart/Tasmania!


Indeed they should: https://uberpeople.net/threads/hobart-australia.219534/


----------



## Eason

I just wondering move to Hobart but the first concert is job ,may I know how much can make if do uber drive and uber eat per day?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Eason said:


> I just wondering move to Hobart but the first concert is job ,may I know how much can make if do uber drive and uber eat per day?


I can't answer your specific question but the following information may be of interest:

Hobart UberX rates:










(The service fee is 27.5% for all drivers.)

Uber Eats:

Hobart: $3.20 pickup plus $2.00 delivery plus $0.90/km, minus 5% service fee.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Welcome to UP.net.
Keep mileage records.
Have you learned to shuffle yet?


----------



## Eason

Jack Malarkey said:


> I can't answer your specific question but the following information may be of interest:
> 
> Hobart UberX rates:
> 
> View attachment 477171
> 
> 
> (The service fee is 27.5% for all drivers.)
> 
> Uber Eats:
> 
> Hobart: $3.20 pickup plus $2.00 delivery plus $0.90/km, minus 5% service fee.


thanks for you information

Does any uber or ola Hobart driver here can share some information about the pay ?


----------

